# مساعدة فى Servo Motor



## ahmelsayed (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
:11::11::11::11::11::11::11:​لو سمحتم احتاج مساعدة فى الحصول على اسم كتاب يشرح عمل servo motor وكيفية عمل كنترول عليه . وومكن ايضا أى مساعدة عن طريق رابط يشرحه أيضا أو شرح من أحد الأعضاء الكرام.

:11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11::11:

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أكتوبر 2010)

لدي كتابان بالألمانية
ولدي أيضا كتاب أو اثنين بالإنجليزية، ولكن يجب أن أمسحه ضوئيا أولا
أما على الإنترنت فالمصادر لا حصر لها
هل لديك تطبيق معين؟
وهل لديك أسئلة محددة؟ فربما أستطيع أن أفيدك


----------



## ahmelsayed (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الرد
إن شاء الله أنوى عمل Arm Robot وأريد استخدام servo motor فيه
كما أريد معرفة الفرق بين stepper & servo
ومعظم المصادر على الانترت لا تكفى او اننى لم ابحث كفاية كما لا يوجد كتاب يتحدث عن هذا النوع وكيفية عمل driver له


----------



## mmken2010 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أكتوبر 2010)

منذ فترة قريبة فتحت موضوعا في ساحة السي إن سي بهدف النقاش عن الفوارق بين الستبر والسرفو بهدف مساعدة الأعضاء في الاختيار بينهما، وهذا هو رابط الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221914.html

على كل حال اختيار النوع الأنسب للتطبيق يدخل فيه عوامل كثيرة منها (وليس كلها) التكلفة، والوقت المتاح، وهل ستشتري دوائر القيادة أم ستصنعها، هذا بالإضافة للقدرة والدقة المطلوبين، مع عدم إغفال نمط الحركة والتصميم الميكانيكي والديناميكي والكينامينيكي للروبوت


----------



## ahmelsayed (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولقد استفدت كثيرا من تلك المناقشة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t221914.html


----------

